# The last person to post in this thread wins



## JTM

What do you win, exactly?  No idea.

Rules:

Make sure each post has some content.  "Hi" "bump" and replies like that don't count. 

My contribution to start it off:

[video=youtube;YmqoCHR14n8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmqoCHR14n8&feature=player_embedded#[/video]


----------



## Benton

It makes me pretty happy that you started the thread out with Friedman, not gonna lie.

http://www.ted.com/talks/benjamin_zander_on_music_and_passion.html


----------



## Preston DuBose

From Milton Friedman to George Friedman. 

The Next Decade: Where We've Been... And Where We're Going


----------



## JTM

[video=youtube;T67AewxhBaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T67AewxhBaQ&feature=player_embedded[/video]

Don't even bother asking how I found this.  I'm ashamed I ever did.


----------



## blackbeard

[video=youtube;30InBgGhiSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30InBgGhiSo[/video]

woohooo, i'm last i win!


----------



## Benton

Wow, JTM. Just.... wow.

[video=youtube;OmIg8nyGyh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmIg8nyGyh4[/video]


----------



## JTM

I saw this trailer last night when I went to watch the Rite.  

[video=metacafe;5673802/take_me_home_tonight_movie_trailer/]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/5673802/take_me_home_tonight_movie_trailer/[/video]

Also, I hope everyone knows that my deleting of his post was completely light hearted


----------



## peace out

Watched this with my 7 yr old daughter the other day and we both had to wipe the tears of laughter from our faces.

[video=youtube;nTasT5h0LEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTasT5h0LEg[/video]


----------



## JTM

[video=youtube;RrjmfqrHhZk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrjmfqrHhZk&feature=player_embedded[/video]

and because milt was appreciated:



> Recently, I've seen two sets of neighborhoods with ripped-up lawns.
> 
> The neighborhood in West Texas had destroyed grass caused by the  remarkable proliferation of this monstrous black pig. No one knows for  sure where they came from. Some say they walked from Mexico. Some say  they are indigenous but just recently out of control. No one doubts that  they are a serious problem.
> 
> One pig is the size of a large desk. They travel in huge packs. They  not only destroy lawns in minutes; they are also carnivores, so they  trap goats, cats, dogs, and chickens in a corner and proceed to devour  them alive. They are absolutely terrifying, worse even than the horned javelina pig that is native to this area of the state.
> 
> You can't kill them with small guns like .22 pistols or rifles. Those  bullets just bounce off their inch-thick hides. You need a deer rifle  with massive penetrating power. Once dead, they can be boiled and eaten,  but most people would be disgusted at the very thought. Rarely has an  intruder been so hated and feared. The preferred method is to trap them  in large cages and then shoot them, carve them up with chain saws, and  hurl the remains into trash dumpsters.
> 
> Free enterprise is assisting in this process. Pig-trap makers and  distributors started two years ago as a cottage industry but they have  grown to become a serious player in Texas commerce. Free enterprise is  saving the day. One marvels at the process of how the market works here,  as everywhere. There is a need and it is filled, long before the  government is even aware of the problem. Where these makers and dealers  come from is a mystery to me. But one thing all of human history teaches  is that profit signals work; entrepreneurs won't be far behind.
> "One thing all of human history teaches is that profit signals work; entrepreneurs won't be far behind."
> 
> On the other hand, my own neighborhood is also festooned with torn-up  grass, and not because of pigs. A new Internet service provider is in  town, a company that is stringing the entire city with fiber-optic  cables in anticipation of a massive win against the existing  competition. The company drives up its trucks, digs holes in people's  yards, lays down cable in ways that are seemingly up to the company  itself, even when it means traipsing on and destroying private property.  The company never asked permission of homeowners.
> 
> Just as with the black pigs in Texas, the entire event has people out  in the streets shaking their fists and denouncing the company for its  uncompensated destructive actions. It's given free enterprise a bad  name, as people blame the company directly and wonder how this kind of  violation of property can even be legal.
> 
> It is darn legal, as it turns out. The company negotiated a deal with  the city and absorbed unto itself a much-coveted "utility easement,"  which grants the legal right to the company to dig into private property  up to a certain amount and under certain conditions. The city itself  absorbs this right from its eminent-domain privileges, which is fancy  way of saying that the state has first-ownership rights over all private  property; what you own you own by grant of the state, and the state can  take it anytime.
> 
> Legal or not, it is animal-like behavior. It's one thing when it is  done by wild pigs. We can trap them and kill them in an effort to defend  our rights against the brutality of nature. But when identical forms of  destruction are sponsored by the state, we are talking about a form of  brutality that is purely man-made.
> 
> Now, you might say that this power is necessary because, if the  company tried to buy out the rights, there would be holdouts who would  charge exorbitant fees. This scenario strikes me as the kind of scenario  economists invent to show market failure. The real world has many  solutions, including keeping privacy in contract making and offering  special goodies to homeowners such as free services for a time, or  perhaps different technologies that do not invade people's land. Where  there is a will, there is a market way.
> 
> "The greatest cost of public-private collusion is ideological."
> 
> As it stands, the city has granted this Internet company a massive  corporate subsidy that intuitively strikes most people as unfair and  corrupt. It is an example of the mixture of private and public sectors,  very much along the same lines at the bailouts of 2008 and following.
> 
> These kinds of issues go a long way toward explaining how it is that  people turn against free enterprise, despite the reality that the market  itself is the source of every material blessing that is ours. It  accounts for how people come to see private enterprise as the source of  corruption and a despoiler of society. For this reason, the greatest  cost of public-private collusion is ideological.
> 
> The forces that save us from the destruction wrought by pigs can  themselves, under the wrong legal conditions, behave very much like pigs  — and when they do, they can't be surprised when the public wants to  trap them, kill them, and eat them for dinner.



From: http://mises.org/daily/4909


----------



## AMcClure

The Friedman content inspired me to add this:

Ronald Regan (1964)
[video=youtube;yt1fYSAChxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yt1fYSAChxs[/video]


----------



## bgs942

AM,

Hope initiation was all you'd hoped it would be my Brother.


----------



## AMcClure

All I could hope for and more, thank you Brother.



bgs942 said:


> AM,
> 
> Hope initiation was all you'd hoped it would be my Brother.


----------



## Beathard

Masons love to eat, so:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9pEDMM3X-Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## owls84

[video=youtube;QqekftuoErE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqekftuoErE[/video]

Do I win since I can Lock the thread?


----------



## JTM

Absolutely not, owls.  Because you haven't won yet!



[video]http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/57cd8635ef/asshole-for-hire?rel=player[/video]


----------



## Beathard

Need a laugh?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P6UU6m3cqk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Benton

Very nice owls. I kept waiting for the point of the video, and when it came, it was awesome. 

And now for something completely different.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GniImr8SYV4


----------



## Beathard

Not sure if this has been shared yet, but the "and now for something completely different" comment reminded me of a funny Monty Python Masonic skit. I hope we can laugh at it and not get offended: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1bHBthJN9w&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## JTM

[video=youtube;eXO_ApjKPaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXO_ApjKPaI&feature=player_embedded#[/video]

wow.


----------



## Preston DuBose

Planets viewed from Earth as if they were at the distance of our moon...
[video=youtube;u1Yi58jtNdY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1Yi58jtNdY[/video]


----------



## JTM

[video=youtube;mIvZ7WhSQy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIvZ7WhSQy4&feature=player_embedded[/video]

long, but interesting, and for the most part, a load of crap.


----------



## Beathard

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kplBC_LSEN0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Watch the end. It's a hoot.


----------



## jwhoff

Preston DuBose said:


> From Milton Friedman to George Friedman.
> 
> The Next Decade: Where We've Been... And Where We're Going



Very, very nice.  I just got off Amazon ... can't wait to read.  thanks brother for the connection.


----------



## JTM

jwhoff said:
			
		

> Very, very nice.  I just got off Amazon ... can't wait to read.  thanks brother for the connection.



You need to ad a video for that to count


----------



## jwhoff

JTM said:


> You need to ad a video for that to count



don't mark it.  just a comment on a jewel of a video.  this is all good stuff.


----------



## Beathard

This is a very good Masonic over view from Massachusetts. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfJVWv5Umc4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Preston DuBose

[video=youtube;tYmnX9qldtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYmnX9qldtI[/video]

I've got this game pre-ordered for my Xbox. The director of _Red Dawn_ was a consultant for the game studio.


----------



## owls84

They just don't make 'em like they used to.

[video=youtube;GK8-gZVkYsk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GK8-gZVkYsk[/video]


----------



## JTM

owls84 said:


> They just don't make 'em like they used to.


 To make up for owls:

[video]http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1931654[/video]


----------



## Preston DuBose

[video=youtube;EuGHwd8-xZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuGHwd8-xZM[/video]

This is EPIC!


----------



## JTM

[video=metacafe;2425802/making_fire_balls/]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/2425802/making_fire_balls/[/video]


----------



## Preston DuBose

[video=youtube;tTRdaWY72eU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTRdaWY72eU[/video]

Record-breaking launch of the most model rockets at one time, set by Boy Scouts and Cub Scouts here in Texas last year.


----------



## JTM

[video=youtube;6xNMY74YOo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xNMY74YOo4&feature=player_embedded[/video]

A reminder: The only time you can ever fight for your rights is when you are defending someone else's.  Once you wait until your own have been violated, there's almost nothing you can do about it.  You must wait for someone else that still has theirs to defend yours.  Will we continue to wait?

Even though this video is pretty patently "anti-bush" I'm really not, but definitely appreciate the message.


----------



## Beathard

Talking about Boy Scouts, have you heard of Dan Brown's new book?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaPgiz6g-uA


----------



## JTM

In changing it from videos, I present you this:







I was doing okay in the "Hardest video game ever" (aka, "QWOP") until I got to the cruel joke that is the 50 m hurdle.

A link to the game:

http://www.foddy.net/Athletics.html


----------



## MikeMay

Okay, funny commercial Dads can relate too...

[video=youtube;sMK6x0QB7X0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMK6x0QB7X0[/video]


----------



## Preston DuBose

[video=youtube;OKi9uQg9UyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKi9uQg9UyM[/video]

A little stop-motion fun.


----------



## JTM

[video]http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1753091[/video]


----------



## AMcClure

Very funny!

http://www.wimp.com/animalvoiceovers/


----------



## Beathard

Cool robots...http://www.wimp.com/robotprogrammers/


----------



## JTM

AMcClure said:


> Very funny!
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/animalvoiceovers/


 
The robots were good, and there are some folks at work I'm going to show it to, but the talking animals was hilarious.

[video=youtube;8hKBHUaPo3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hKBHUaPo3I&feature=player_embedded[/video]

To all the geneticists out there.


----------



## Preston DuBose

As you're watching this, just remember that this video was shot 15 years ago... and the project was cancelled.

[video=youtube;wv9n9Casp1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wv9n9Casp1o[/video]


----------

